# Woodland Scenics: "Just Plug" Review



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I am on my 2nd batch of Woodland Scenic's "Just Plug" purchases, in which I now own, 5 Light Hubs, which will allow the use of 20 individual LED lights (already purchased the lights, and also have 3 expansion hubs, and several extension cable sets as well as several connector cable sets, and also 2 power supplies, as well as 3 remote on/off Aux switches.

As a result, all the LEDs that light my stations and buildings are all controlled from one location when I enter my train room.
I probably could go back and be a little more creative with how I used my extension cables, so that I am only using 1 on/off Aux switch, and 1 less expansion hub, but I am so happy with the results, I am just going to leave it as is.

The benefit of this system is that it is very very easy to understand,and to design and assemble your lighting network.
I probably saved days if not weeks of work with this system, as it only took me a total of an hour and a half at best, to place the 20 "stick-on" LEDs in buildings and such, as well as connecting all the hubs, lights, power supplies, and wires.
Also, my lighting network is very very organized, as you buy many items under the "Just Plug" product umbrella to "tidy up" your cables.

However, there is a cost associated with all of this time saving and efficiency.
I would estimate I spent $200 - $250 for the 5 light hubs, 3 expansion hubs, 20 LEDs, and several sets of extension and extra connecting cables, the 2 Power Supply's and 3 on/off Aux swtiches, and "Tidy Wire" sets.

But in conclusion, I feel it was worth it!
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/JustPlugLightingSystem


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Not cheap but probably worth it for many reasons. I have seen the product demonstrated and it is really slick.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a very small layout, taking place in an area/time where almost nobody had electricity and the RR only ran in the day. So, lighting is not going to be a widespread affair.
The system looks perfect for my layout, and I have been buying components from my local Hobby Lobby with their weekly 40% off coupons. It's taking a while but I'm saving mad money as it's right on my way home from the office...


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Chipset35: Thank you for your review on this system. I have been looking at it for over a year and it has moved to the top of what do I need next list. LIGHTING!
I will be visiting my LHS soon to make the first purchase to acquire the parts that I need.
Tucgary


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

chipset35 Could you post some pics and how to tips.
I'm looking into this option and the more info the better.
An unbiased opinion instead of slanted reviews.

Magic


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Magic said:


> chipset35 Could you post some pics and how to tips.
> I'm looking into this option and the more info the better.
> An unbiased opinion instead of slanted reviews.
> 
> Magic


Sure!
My layout is about 75% done, but I will post some pics of my subway stations- NYC City Hall, and I forget the other one (LOL).
To be honest with you, if you go to that link I sent, its very accurate.

I hate crimping wires, and those connectors you can buy in Lowes or Home Depot are very very expensive.
Then have to cut and strip wires...UGH!
With this "Just-Plug" system it will spoil anyone other than the most die hard electrical guy...of which I am not.

The one thing to keep in mind is that with O-Gauge it is a good idea to buy a bunch of those "Just-plug" Extension Cable/Wire sets, as you can never 
have enough of those with O-Gauge.
Also, this product is not for frivolous spenders, you either buy everything you need and a little bit more, otherwise dont bother.

There was one review I didnt post because the guy was whining about needing more of those "Just-plug" Extension Cable/Wire sets...
Yeah, he was right that you dont get much cable length on the LEDs themselves, and thus the need for the extensions, but like I said, you are either all in or dont bother, its not for the cheap of heart.

This other guy posted a pretty good video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcIpnWTMBiY


----------



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

Good review. I am collecting these too. The store was sold out of some I need though.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

It certainly looks like a nice system but we have hundreds of LEDs and the cost would be high compared to what we are spending now and we are not close to low end.

If we were new to lighting or not good at it, I might use it for a moderate number of buildings but would have to make an accurate estimate of costs beforehand. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, that's one way to do it.

For me, I enjoy cutting the wire to length, stapling the wires in place and soldering the connections. 

At last count (I quit counting), I had over 300 lights on my layout. OUCH $$$

It looks like a good system if you have neither the skills or inclination to learn how to make up a system.

Thanks for the post.


----------

